# Kauf Empfehlung für AIO I9 10900K



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Servus Com.

Ich habe mir einen I9 10900K gebraucht gekauft geköpft mit Mainboard Asus ROG Maximus Apex XII.
Habe diese Gehaüse  und werde meine Lüfter Updaten, Heck sowie am AIO diese Lüfter und Front diesen Lüfter oder vl den hier.
Als AIO Kühlung dachte ich an diesen.
Oder gibt es andere AIO`s mit besseren  Kühlleistung den ich nehmen könnte weil es mir grade darauf ankommt.

Mit Luftkühler AKL Alpenfön Brocken 3 habe ich bei Standard Takt 3,7Ghz und volle Drehzahl der Lüfter 2x 140mm Front und 2x 140 Oben eine 120mm Heck komme ich auf 86 bis 96 Grad laut Coretemp und im BIOS.
Meine frage nun wie viel Kühler würde es werden mit AIO Wasser-Kühlung ?
Welche Temps kann ich erwarten nach  Update oder soll ich gleich gescheite Custom-Wasserkühlung kaufen wegen Temperatur unterschied zu AIO ?

Danke für Antworten 
Morice


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

Würde zu einer custom Wasserkühlung greifen. Es gibt auch schon Kits wo alles dabei ist was man braucht. 

Wenn man es einfacher haben will geht auch eine Aio von Nzxt,Corsair usw.

Je größer der Radiator um so besser die Temperaturen.

Mfg


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Der NZXT X73 hat 3x 120 also 360.
Ich habe noch nie Wasserkühlung aufgebaut daher wäre mir AIO lieber.
Aber wenn Kühlleistung nicht gut ist muss ich überlegen ob ich es versuchen sollte bevor Geld verbrannt wird.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

Es gibt auch eine teure Aio. Die kühlt besser als normale Aio's.

War glaube ich von cooler master.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine teure Aio. Die kühlt besser als normale Aio's.
> 
> War glaube ich von cooler master.


Werde mal suchen.
Danke Dragon AMD


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Mai 2021)

Also wenn im Bios mit einem Brocken 3 >80°C anliegen, ist das nicht der Kühler schuld. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit der Montage oder der Wärmeübergang im Prozessor ist gestört.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Hast du evtl ein Link für mich ?
Die ich fand waren Billiger wie NXZT X73


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Hast du evtl ein Link für mich ?
> Die ich fand waren Billiger wie NXZT X73


Hier sogar einen Test.

Hätte mich geirrt war von Alphacool.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8fSh-0exjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Also wenn im Bios mit einem Brocken 3 >80°C anliegen, ist das nicht der Kühler schuld. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht mit der Montage oder der Wärmeübergang im Prozessor ist gestört.


Doch vertrau mir.
Habe es 3 x neu Montiert und Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich drauf gegeben.
Die Temps waren so hoch und morgen baue ich ich erneut zusammen nach Reparatur werden dann sehen.
Die Temps sind einfach zu Hoch und müssen runter egal wie.


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hier sogar einen Test.
> 
> Hätte mich geirrt war von Alphacool.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank.
Schaue es mir an gleich.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Doch vertrau mir.
> Habe es 3 x neu Montiert und Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich drauf gegeben.
> Die Temps waren so hoch und morgen baue ich ich erneut zusammen nach Reparatur werden dann sehen.
> Die Temps sind einfach zu Hoch und müssen runter egal wie.
> ...


Du kannst die Aio auch erweitern da normale Wasserkühlung Komponenten genutzt wurden.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Du kannst die Aio auch erweitern da normale Wasserkühlung Komponenten genutzt wurden.


Ja habe ich in deinem Link zu Igor YT auch gehört das ist auch ein Vorteil gegenüber NXZT X73.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Doch vertrau mir.
> Habe es 3 x neu Montiert und Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich drauf gegeben.
> Die Temps waren so hoch und morgen baue ich ich erneut zusammen nach Reparatur werden dann sehen.
> Die Temps sind einfach zu Hoch und müssen runter egal wie.


Im Bios oder im Leerlauf zieht so ein Prozessor nur paar Watt. Wenn der da schon 80, 90°C warm wird, stimmt da was nicht. Wenn es nicht die Montage ist, ist es die CPU selbst. Normal sollten bei dem bisschen Verbrauch keine 40°C sein. Da kann man dann jede Kühlung verbauen, die man will, und es wird nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Bios oder im Leerlauf zieht so ein Prozessor nur paar Watt. Wenn der da schon 80, 90°C warm wird, stimmt da was nicht. Wenn es nicht die Montage ist, ist es die CPU selbst. Normal sollten bei dem bisschen Verbrauch keine 40°C sein. Da kann man dann jede Kühlung verbauen, die man will, und es wird nicht wirklich besser.


Wir haben zweiten CPU getestet und das selbe Problem hatte es auch bei Standart Takt.
Also denke entweder ist Temperaturfühler defekt oder ich brauche guten Kühler.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im Bios oder im Leerlauf zieht so ein Prozessor nur paar Watt. Wenn der da schon 80, 90°C warm wird, stimmt da was nicht. Wenn es nicht die Montage ist, ist es die CPU selbst. Normal sollten bei dem bisschen Verbrauch keine 40°C sein. Da kann man dann jede Kühlung verbauen, die man will, und es wird nicht wirklich besser.


Da könntest du Recht haben wenn im BIOS und Leerlauf so hohe Temperaturen sind.

Vielleicht wurde nicht ordentlich geköpft.

Weißt du wie geköpft wurde und ob Liquidmetall genutzt wurde?

Wieviel Spannung legt ihr an bei der CPU?


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Da könntest du Recht haben wenn im BIOS und Leerlauf so hohe Temperaturen sind.
> 
> Vielleicht wurde nicht ordentlich geköpft.
> 
> Weißt du wie geköpft wurde und ob Liquidmetall genutzt wurde?


Ja Thermal Grizzly wurde verwendet aber wie gut sehe ich erst wenn alles Cores gut gekühlt werden.
Vl erneure ich es dann wenn nötig ist.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

Hmm ok. 

Wurde beim Kühler die Schutzfolie entfernt?

Manchmal vergisst man das.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hmm ok.
> 
> Wurde beim Kühler die Schutzfolie entfernt?
> 
> Manchmal vergisst man das.


Ja,
Mein alten I7 6700K Übertaktet auf 4,5Ghz Kühlt der Kühler auf 45 Grad


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Ja,
> Mein alten I7 6700K Übertaktet auf 4,5Ghz Kühlt der Kühler auf 45 Grad



OK dachte nur weil die Temperaturen so hoch sind.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Ja war auch überrascht das wegen aber scheint normal zu sein warum auch immer.
Darum will ich ja WaKü


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Ja war auch überrascht das wegen aber scheint normal zu sein warum auch immer.
> Darum will ich ja WaKü



Habe ja was gutes vorgeschlagen mit Option zu erweitern.

Gibt auch noch Alphacool Eisbär 360 Lt zur Info.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Habe ja was gutes vorgeschlagen mit Option zu erweitern.


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch Alphacool Eisbär 360 Lt zur Info.


Den hier habe ich grade entdeckt:








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420mm Digital RGB - All-in-One WaKü (AIO) | Mindfactory.de
					

All-in-One WaKü (AIO) von Alphacool | Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420mm Digital RGB :: Bestellt :: über 150 verkauft :: 25 Jahre Kompetenz | Hier bestellen




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Aber passt nicht in mein Gehäuse schade hat bestimmt bessere Kühlleistung aber egal der 360èr reicht mir auch nach Igor Video.

Danke Dragon sehr gut von dir 
Hat mir echt sehr gefallen denke der Eisbär wird es auch.
Mir gefällt es das man es erweitern kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Mai 2021)

Könnte sein, dass das Ding falsch ausliest. Was passiert, wenn du Last drauf gibst?


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass das Ding falsch ausliest. Was passiert, wenn du Last drauf gibst?


Also mit Last drauf geben ist nicht viel ein paar Kerne sind auf 96 grad.
Die Lüfter drehen High Speed.
Denke die Kühlung ist zu schwach.
Momentan ist es in Einzelteilen werde es morgen zum Testen einbauen dann kann ich dir Infos geben. 

Aber Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Also mit Last drauf geben ist nicht viel ein paar Kerne sind auf 96 grad.
> Die Lüfter drehen High Speed.
> Denke die Kühlung ist zu schwach.
> Momentan ist es in Einzelteilen werde es morgen zum Testen einbauen dann kann ich dir Infos geben.
> ...



Eventuell ist im Luftkühler ein Leck und aus den headpipes ist das Mittel entwichen.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Eventuell ist im Luftkühler ein Leck und aus den headpipes ist das Mittel entwichen.


Zur Zeit ist ein Lüftkühler dran am 23.5 werde ich mir den Eisbär Aurora 360 Kaufen dann sehe ich weiter.
Wollte vorab schon einiges geklärt haben das ich gleich bestellen kann.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist ein Lüftkühler dran am 23.5 werde ich mir den Eisbär Aurora 360 Kaufen dann sehe ich weiter.
> Wollte vorab schon einiges geklärt haben das ich gleich bestellen kann.



In den headpipes vom Luftkühler ist ein Mittel drin was die Wärme besser ableitet wenn das entwichen ist könnte es zu höheren Temperaturen kommen.

Hat den kein Kollege in der Nähe einen anderen Luftkühler zum gegentesten.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Eventuell ist im Luftkühler ein Leck und aus den headpipes ist das Mittel entwichen.


Nein da ist kein Leck funzt Grade mit meinem I7 6700k tadellos 40 Grad.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

OK. Was ist wenn bei der geköpften CPU das LM nicht mehr richtig sitzt.

Dann würde die CPU heißer werden.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> OK. Was ist wenn bei der geköpften CPU das LM nicht mehr richtig sitzt.
> 
> Dann würde die CPU heißer werden.


Was heißt LM ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

LM heißt Liquidmetall was beim Köpfen auf der CPU aufgetragen wird.

Wenn das nicht richtig sitzt wird die CPU heißer.

Das kann auch beim Transport passieren.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> LM heißt Liquidmetall was beim Köpfen auf der CPU aufgetragen wird.
> 
> Wenn das nicht richtig sitzt wird die CPU heißer.
> 
> Das kann auch beim Transport passieren.


Oke das stimmt allerdings daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.
Die CPU war in Original Box 45 grad geneigt da kann das ausgelaufen sein.
Hmmm soll ich es wieder Köpfen ?

Aber wir haben eine zweite CPU getestet mit selben werten daher denke ich das vl der Temperaturfühler was hat.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Mai 2021)

Wenn das mit der zweiten CPU ebenso ausfällt und der Kühler ganz sicher funktioniert, dann wird das eher ein Fehler beim Board sein, würde ich vermuten. Die zweite CPU kommt ja nicht irgendwo her, da würde ich das mal mit dem Board gegentesten.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn das mit der zweiten CPU ebenso ausfällt und der Kühler ganz sicher funktioniert, dann wird das eher ein Fehler beim Board sein, würde ich vermuten. Die zweite CPU kommt ja nicht irgendwo her, da würde ich das mal mit dem Board gegentesten.


OK, werde es evtl auf Garantie Anspruch einsenden.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> OK, werde es evtl auf Garantie Anspruch einsenden.


Ist das BIOS aktuell vom Mainboard?

Vielleicht hilft aktualisieren bevor du es ein sendest.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Habe ich aktualisiert.
Denke der Kühler ist schwach werde hier Info geben wenn WaKü eingebaut ist.
Wir werden das Problem lösen.
Nur Sry bin pleite um WaKü zu kaufen muss warten bis 23.5.21 dann werde ich eine bestellen.
Dann werde ich weiter sehen können in Moment denke ich die Kühlung ist schwach.
CPU Köpfen hab's schon gemacht und habe das Tool von 8uer Delidieded oder wie sich das nennt. Würde ich ungern machen aber um es auszuschließen tät ich es machen.
Nur MB tauschen über Garantie Abwicklung müsste ich über einen dritten fremden machen. Wenn er mir mal auf Pn antwortet.
Sonnst weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Danke für euer Rat und Antworten.

Ist der Eisbär Aurora 360 kompatibel zu I9 10900K (1200) weil ich lese 1151 und 2011 Sockel.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Mai 2021)

Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten ob sie kompatible zu Sockel 1200 ist.

Eventuell auf der Webseite von Alphacool nachsehen.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten ob sie kompatible zu Sockel 1200 ist.
> 
> Eventuell auf der Webseite von Alphacool nachsehen.


OK werde ich machen.


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider nicht beantworten ob sie kompatible zu Sockel 1200 ist.
> 
> Eventuell auf der Webseite von Alphacool nachsehen.


Ist es, eben nach gesehen.
Hatte nur bei Mindfactory geschaut


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Mainboard Asus ROG Maximus Apex XII.


Du hast ein Board was eigentlich nur für sub zero Oc ausgelegt ist ....was willst du damit bzw kennst du damit aus ?
Nicht mit OC sondern mit den ganzen Sonderfunktionen des Boards ?


morice56 schrieb:


> Habe es 3 x neu Montiert und Wärmeleitpaste ordentlich drauf gegeben.


Ordentlich ? .........ich errahne fast das das Apex nichts für dich ist 


morice56 schrieb:


> Die CPU war in Original Box 45 grad geneigt da kann das ausgelaufen sein.
> Hmmm soll ich es wieder Köpfen ?


Und nun bin ich mir sicher.
Was willst du mit dem Board wenn du wirklich glaubst LM könnte verlaufen wenn die CPU geneigt ist .
Schon mal daran gedacht das sie hochkant steht wenn sie eingebaut ist.
Läuft dann das LM nach unten ?

Aber zu den Temps bei dir ....bei dem Board ist bei default settings allcore *on

Bedeutet das Board übertaktet deine CPU  @ allcore @ stock sobald XMP aktiv ist*
Wenn du das ändern willst ....Bios ...f7 .....AI Tweaker.....AI Overclock Tuner auf manuell und dann CPU Core Ratio auf per Core setzten usw 

Aber mit dem Bios mußt du dich schon selber beschäftigen und ein Blick ins Handbuch könnte auch helfen um zu erfassen was das Board alles kann und macht


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Also das die CPU hochkant steht habe ich nach dem ich geschrieben habe gedacht.
Habe CPU & MB als Bundle gekauft über die sonderfunktionen des Boards habe ich mich bis jetzt nicht befasst.
Ich will es nur mit normalen Temps zum laufen bekommen alles weitere sehen ich dann sobald ich mich nach Prüfungen damit beschäftigen kann.

Trotzdem Danke


True Monkey schrieb:


> Du hast ein Board was eigentlich nur für sub zero Oc ausgelegt ist ....was willst du damit bzw kennst du damit aus ?
> Nicht mit OC sondern mit den ganzen Sonderfunktionen des Boards ?
> 
> Ordentlich ? .........ich errahne fast das das Apex nichts für dich ist
> ...


Das hier:
*"Bedeutet das Board übertaktet deine CPU  @ allcore @ stock sobald XMP aktiv ist"*
Habe ich auch vermutet nur wie gesagt bin grade in Prüfungsstress durch Umschulung bin nicht weiter als grade wie alles hier geschrieben steht.
Und meine Absicht ist es das ding mit Reserven was Temps angeht zu betreiben und vl etwas Übertakten zum späteren Zeitpunkt wenn Prüfungen rum sind.

Und ja werde mich wohl mich mit dem BIOS beschäftigen.

Danke True Monkey


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2021)

Ok .....

Schau mal im Bios ob der Vorbesitzer Profile im Bios angelegt hat.
Auch ein Bios refresh (Update oder nochmal drüber)wäre sinnvoll um das Board wirklich auf null zu haben 

Bei Fragen schreib mich an wenn ich kann helfe ich dir 

Sowas geht mit einen Apex wenn man es zu kühlen vermag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

Man o man 5,8 Ghz lol echt Bärenstark wie viel grad hast du da wenn ich fragen darf ?

BIOS Flash habe auf das Aktuellste gemacht.
Morgen baue ich es nach der Schule auf.

Hatte beim ersten versuch die Pins auf dem Sockel verbogen war Reparatur und heute zurück gekommen.
Aus Erfahrung wird man schlau nie wieder unter stress und Zeitdruck einen System aufbauen.
Nochmal Glück gehabt.
Dadurch war ich auch unsicher woher die hohen Temps kommen aber dachte mir das BIOS evtl CPU hochtaktet nur ist das in hintergrund geraten weil erstmal die Pins richten lassen wollte was zum Glück geklappt hat.
Ein Test erfolgt morgen.
Dann werde ich mich noch mal melden Infos geben 
Dein Tipp klärt bei mir einiges auf warum die Temps durch die Decke gehen.
Danke dafür melde mich morgen.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2021)

-70° .....ansonsten hätte ich ein prob mit fast 1,8v


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> -70° .....ansonsten hätte ich ein prob mit fast 1,8v


Was hast du für WaKÜ ?
1,8v lol.
Bei 70° Grad hast sogar Reserven so lieb ich das. 
Übertaktet habe ich immer nach YT-tutorials. 
Mein Englisch ist Grotten schlecht.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2021)

Trockeneis 

Mit Wakü funzt das net .


----------



## morice56 (6. Mai 2021)

OK echt cool.

Das ist mein teuretes System was ich je hatte. Gebraucht gekauft und lange gespart dafür.
Hoffe läuft alles morgen.

Danke für deine Hilfe True Monkey


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Servus Com.

Habe jetzt das System aufgebaut und paar Screens gemacht.
RealTemp zeigt 5294 MHz an und CPU-Z zeigt 3710MHz an.
Welcher der Werte stimmt jetzt nach Temps ist es mir RealTemp was richtig anzeigt.
Meine nächste frage wäre wie bekomme ich das auf Standard- Takt 3,7Ghz.
Habe im Bios Optionen durch gesehen aber finde nichts dazu und BIOS Handbuch habe ich zu diesem Board auch nicht gefunden.
Wäre Dankbar wenn Ihr mir weiter helfen könntet diesen Problem in griff zu bekommen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Servus Com.
> 
> Habe jetzt das System aufgebaut und paar Screens gemacht.
> RealTemp zeigt 5294 MHz an und CPU-Z zeigt 3710MHz an.
> ...


Du darfst nicht vergessen das die CPU einen Boosttakt hat. 3,7ghz ist Standard aber die CPU boostet bis 5,3ghz. Also alles wie gewollt.

Je nach Kühlung und Strom darf die CPU das auch ist ja von Intel so angegeben.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Grade den Screen anhängt total vergessen.
Ich bin alten CPU`s gewohnt mit 140€ Mainboards das hier überfordert mich grade zu etwas.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe sollte ich besseren Kühler also AIO Kaufen sonnst ist das Problem nicht zu lösen.

RealTemp zeigt Boost an und CPU-Z Standardtakt liege ich da richtig.
Habe eben Taskmanager auf die schnelle nach gesehen er läuft auf 3,7GHz.

Bringt das vorübergehend was das ich Paar Core`s abschalte im BIOS ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Servus Com.
> 
> Habe jetzt das System aufgebaut und paar Screens gemacht.
> RealTemp zeigt 5294 MHz an und CPU-Z zeigt 3710MHz an.
> ...


Irgendwas stimmt nicht der 10900k hat 10 Kerne und 20 Threads. 

Deiner nur 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt nicht


Liegt an der hoffnungslos veralteten CPU-Z-Version


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Habe CPU-Z Aktualisiert.
Screen habe geladen.


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt nicht der 10900k hat 10 Kerne und 20 Threads.
> 
> Deiner nur 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.


Habe so vorhin 6 Kerne ab geschalten wegen Hitze Problem alles ok


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Habe CPU-Z Aktualisiert.
> Screen habe geladen.
> 
> Habe so vorhin 6 Kerne ab geschalten wegen Hitze Problem alles ok


Deinstalliere mal Realtemp und nimm CoreTemp oder Hwinfo.

Eventuell einen screen von Hwinfo Posten. 

Da sieht man mehr. Spannung,Takt und Temperaturen.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Hier die Screens,
RealTemp Deinstalliert.
Sry war mein Fail hätte sagen sollen das ich 6 Kerne ab geschalten habe vorhin.
Eben bemerke ich das ich Process Lasso habe und der hatte Aktiven Profil Bitsum Highest Performance.
Jetzt habe ich es umgestellt auf Energiesparen CPU-Z zeigt 800MHz an und RealTemp 3326MHz
Von Temps her Pendelt es zwischen 93 bis 84 Grad bei 4 Kernen.
Und RealTemp war deinstalliert wie du es gesagt hast.
Wieder drauf gezogen (RealTemp) danach.
Bild 3 ist nach Process Lasso Änderung


Eine frage zu AIO:
Eisbär Aurora 360 RGB ist das hier ohne RGB Version der Eisbär 360 Komplett WaKü ?
Wenn ja würde ich ohne RBG vorziehen darf aber in Kühlleistung nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Da haben wir es ja. In Hwinfo sieht man schön daß dein BIOS so eingestellt ist das die CPU so viel Power ziehen darf wie er will.

Kein Wunder das der mit dem Luftkühler noch gekühlt werden kann. 

Setz das BIOS zurück. 

Dann stellst du das xmp ein aber ohne Multicode enhanced.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Oke Danke,

Werde es gleich ausführen dein Tipp.
Feedback gibt es gleich in Paar min.

Eine frage zu AIO:
Eisbär Aurora 360 RGB ist das hier ohne RGB Version der Eisbär 360 Komplett WaKü ?
Wenn ja würde ich ohne RBG vorziehen darf aber in Kühlleistung nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Oke Danke,
> 
> Werde es gleich ausführen dein Tipp.
> Feedback gibt es gleich in Paar min.
> ...


Kühlleistung sollte gleich sein.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Habe nach der Einstellung  XMP Multicode Enhanced gesucht nicht gefunden.

Habe XMP1 ist XMP dann XMP2 auf Auto (Let´s Bios Settings)
und Disabled (Enforce All limits Auto) getestet dann gibt es noch Enabled was ist mich getraut habe.
Da gibt es (ASUS Multicore Enhancement) da habe ich die oben genannten Einstellungen getestet.

Habe dir Bilder zu Bios gemacht von mir weil Fotos schlecht oder gegen belichtet sind von der Sonne in 30 min geht sie unter dann kann ich neue machen wenn du nichts erkennen kannst.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Alles gut soweit.

Wie sind nun die Temperaturen?

Wenn die Temperaturen besser sind kannst du alle Kerne wieder frei geben und sehen wie es mit allen läuft.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Die  Temperaturen sind gleich geblieben hat sich nichts geändert 
Aber ich Danke dir sehr für dein Hilfe.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Kannst du Mal einen Hwinfo Screen Posten mit den ganzen Spannungen. 

Da gibt es beim Runterscrollen eine ganze Spalte.

Dein RAM steht bei Auto auch echt hoch mit der Spannung.

Standard RAM hat 1,35v


----------



## tigra456 (7. Mai 2021)

Ich kann nur mutmaßen dass was mit der Kühlung nicht stimmt.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Bitte hier HWMonitor Screens


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Also bei so niedriger Vcore und den Temperaturen.

Kann nur ein schlechtes köpfen die Ursache sein.

Da wird wohl kein Kontakt zum Headspreader von CPU und Liquidmetall vorliegen. 

Eines könntest du noch versuchen.

Im BIOS 

Lond duration Power Limit auf 125
Short duration Power Limit auf 125
Long duration maintained auf 28

Stellen. 

Wenn dann die Temperaturen immer noch so hoch sind dann ist die CPU echt schlecht geköpft.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Also bei so niedriger Vcore und den Temperaturen.
> 
> Kann nur ein schlechtes köpfen die Ursache sein.
> 
> ...


Lond duration Power Limit auf 125 hier meinst du bestimmt Long oder ?

Und wo finde ich diese Werte das ich nicht Lange suchen muss.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Lond duration Power Limit auf 125 hier meinst du bestimmt Long oder ?
> 
> Und wo finde ich diese Werte das ich nicht Lange suchen muss.


Ja meinte Long.

Müsste weiter unten beim extreme tweaker sein. 

Oder Untermenü digi+.

Habe schon länger kein Asus Mainboard mehr.

Aber diese 3 Einstellungen haben die Intel Mainboards eigentlich alle ab z270.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2021)

Ln2 Jumper kontrollieren 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Wenn du in der Nähe wohnen würdest würde ich glatt vorbei kommen.

Versuche was ich von hier aus kann.

Aber wie schon geschrieben es sieht nach schlechtem köpfen aus.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Nähe wohnen würdest würde ich glatt vorbei kommen.
> 
> Versuche was ich von hier aus kann.
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben es sieht nach schlechtem köpfen aus.


Wenn sich das Feststellt Köpfe ich es neu habe Werkzeuge dafür Bauer Deli Dieded und Uhu extra.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Ln2 Jumper kontrollieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werde es Kontrollieren den Jumper.
BIOS ist aktualisiert.
Habe nur alle Boost Funktionen sowie 6 Kerne ab geschalten.

Bin im BIOS kann dauern


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Mai 2021)

Nie im Leben läuft ein 10900k bei 0,95V und Standardtakt wirklich bei >80°C. Wo soll denn die Abwärme herkommen? Wo wir grade dabei sind, was sagt der Verbrauch? 
Der Kühler scheint ja laut dir zu funktionieren und du hast es mit einem anderen 10900k gegengetestet, wie ich das lese. Das Board mag resettet sein, kann aber dennoch vielleicht was falsch auslesen. Wenn du Zugriff auf einen anderen 10900k hattest, wird zu dem ja wohl ein restliches System gehören, womit man das auch mal gegentesten könnte. Irgendein Schuldiger wird sich finden lassen, aber -ganz im Ernst- 80°C bei einem funktionierenden Kühler und ohne wirkliche Last? Das schreit entweder nach schlecht geköpft (Gegentest mit anderem Prozzi spricht dagegen) oder Auslesefehler.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Falls du erneut köpfen willst schau bei der8auer auf YouTube der hat auch einen 10900k geköpft. 

Nicht das du was beschädigst.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Also nun habe ich nach True Monkey tipp ordentliche Bilder von Bios die habe so nummeriert wie sie im BIOS absteigen.
Neues Menü ist die erste Ziffer 1.1 zu 2.1 das heißt die erste Zahl erhöht sich um eins das heißt neues Menü oder Untermenü.

True Monkey
Der Ln2 Jumper ist rechts das würde nach Handbuch bedeuten Enabled.
Die beiden Unterhalb von Jumper sind auf OFF gestellt.

Ihr seid echt Klasse.

Dragon AMD bin 69 Postleitzahl Wohnhaft 


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Falls du erneut köpfen willst schau bei der8auer auf YouTube der hat auch einen 10900k geköpft.
> 
> Nicht das du was beschädigst.


Oke das werde als letzte Option zu ziehen wenn nichts mehr geht.

Ach man der Lädt die Bilder nicht Hoch muss mit Handy welche machen.

Jetzt habe ich welche mit Handy aufgenommen hoffe er Lädt hoch.
Sry ohne Nummerierung damit es schnell geht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Also nun habe ich nach True Monkey tipp ordentliche Bilder von Bios die habe so nummeriert wie sie im BIOS absteigen.
> Neues Menü ist die erste Ziffer 1.1 zu 2.1 das heißt die erste Zahl erhöht sich um eins das heißt neues Menü oder Untermenü.
> 
> True Monkey
> ...


Ln2 ist für extreme Kühlung das bitte auf Off stellen.

Leider wohne ich in 26 Postleitzahl.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2021)

Was die AIO angeht ist die mit RGBs aktueller und überarbeitet. Daher würde ich diese nehmen und wenn dich das RGB stört einfach nicht mit anschließen. Die neue Ausführung hat bessere Schläuche verbaut und eine Pumpe die selbst mit voller Drehzahl sozusagen lautlos ist.

Zum Rest schreibe ich nichts dazu, da hierzu bereits viel geschrieben wurde.
Denn die Temperaturen sind in der Tat nicht normal und mit einer AIO wirst du dieses Problem auch nicht lösen können.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Das erste Bild ist zu groß muss es Extra hoch laden 


Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ln2 ist für extreme Kühlung das bitte auf Off stellen.
> 
> Leider wohne ich in 26 Postleitzahl.


Oke mache ich.
Danke für Tipp



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was die AIO angeht ist die mit RGBs aktueller und überarbeitet. Daher würde ich diese nehmen und wenn dich das RGB stört einfach nicht mit anschließen. Die neue Ausführung hat bessere Schläuche verbaut und eine Pumpe die selbst mit voller Drehzahl sozusagen lautlos ist.
> 
> Zum Rest schreibe ich nichts dazu, da hierzu bereits viel geschrieben wurde.
> Denn die Temperaturen sind in der Tat nicht normal und mit einer AIO wirst du dieses Problem auch nicht lösen können.


Danke IICARUS habe vor halbe Stunde es bestellt das mit RGB.


Also der Jumper hat es gebracht der Schnurrt bei 36 Grad rum.

Super von @Dragon AMD

Es hat geholfen jetzt Aktiviere ich die restlichen Kerne oder mache BIOS Resett damit alles auf Standard ist oder ?
Was meint du ?
Ich habe sowie zB. Hypertrading  und Boost Funktionen also viel Deaktiviert.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2021)

Kannst machen wie du möchtest, geht natürlich auch mit einem Bios Reset.
Dann wird alles auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

Ja resette das BIOS.

Dann kannst du xmp aktivieren und dann auf nein bestätigen.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Ach man der Lädt die Bilder nicht Hoch muss mit Handy welche machen.


Bilder auf dem Stick mit Paint öffnen und dann als jpg abspeichern.
So kannst du sie hier  hochladen

Ln2 Jumper .....Kappe links für deaktiviert 
Slow Mode disable...rechts 
Pause auf disable .......rechts 
RSVD_1 auf disable .....rechts
RSVD_2 auf disable.....rechts


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ja resette das BIOS.
> 
> Dann kannst du xmp aktivieren und dann auf nein bestätigen.


Du meinst Disabled setzen ?

Aber Danke euch beiden Dragon AMD und True Monkeys. 

Ich wäre nie drauf gekommen das der Jumper falsch sitzt.




True Monkey schrieb:


> Bilder auf dem Stick mit Paint öffnen und dann als jpg abspeichern.
> So kannst du sie hier  hochladen


Danke das nächste Mal.


Vor lauter Hektik Zahn abgebrochen und Handy mit Stuhl am Ladekabel runter gezogen Schutzglass zum Glück nur kaputt.
Aber bin Happy  Dank euch.

Super.

Bin nur stiller Leser hier im Forum weil ich nicht Sattelfeste Kenntnisse habe.
Aber ihr seid spitze Jungs.
Danke für eure Zeit.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dann wird alles auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt.


Nein ....,das ist bei einen Apex nicht so
Nicht alles


morice56 schrieb:


> Ich wäre nie drauf gekommen das der Jumper falsch sitzt.





> könnte auch helfen um zu erfassen was das Board* alles *kann und* macht*


Darum hatte ich anfangs das ja erwähnt das das kein normales Board ist


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Nein ....,das ist bei einen Apex nicht so
> Nicht alles
> 
> könnte auch helfen um zu erfassen was das Board* alles *kann und* macht*


Du auf dich greife ich gerne Zurück mein WaKü habe gegen 20 Uhr Bestellt wenn der da ist Übertakte ich es.
Und würde gerne auf dich oder euch zugreifen wer von euch 2 es mag.
Wäre Dankbar für Hilfe.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Du meinst Disabled setzen ?
> 
> Aber Danke euch beiden Dragon AMD und True Monkeys.
> 
> ...



Wenn du viel lernen willst über Hardware schau bei YouTube der8auer und igor's Lab.


Bei Fragen gerne melden.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Hier jetzt die Werte nach BIOS Resett als Screenshot.

Vielen Dank Jungs bin so froh Ihr könnt euch das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Hier jetzt die Werte nach BIOS Resett als Screenshot.
> 
> Vielen Dank Jungs bin so froh Ihr könnt euch das nicht vorstellen.


Dann kannst du ja alle Kerne wieder aktivieren mit Hyperthreading.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Sind alle Aktiv im BIOS  oder habe ich falsch geschaut.
Noch mal überprüfen


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Sind alle Aktiv im BIOS  oder habe ich falsch geschaut.
> Noch mal überprüfen


Laut deinem letzten Pic sind nur 4 aktiv.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Sehr ich auch gerade. 
Schaue gleich nach.
War aber All Core gestanden


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Sehr ich auch gerade.
> Schaue gleich nach.
> War aber All Core gestanden


Im BIOS steht wieviel Kerne aktiv sind.
Du hattest ja 6 deaktiviert.

Hyperthreading hattest du auch deaktiviert.


----------



## morice56 (7. Mai 2021)

Sind alle 9 Kerne also sprich 10 Kerne Aktiv aber HWInfo zeigt nur 4 Aktive an sowie Process Lasso genau so.
Verstehe nicht.
XMP2 Aktiviert und All Core gemacht lassen sich nicht Aktivieren komisch.
Komme irgendwie nicht weiter.


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Sind alle 9 Kerne also sprich 10 Kerne Aktiv aber HWInfo zeigt nur 4 Aktive an sowie Process Lasso genau so.
> Verstehe nicht.
> XMP2 Aktiviert und All Core gemacht lassen sich nicht Aktivieren komisch.
> Komme irgendwie nicht weiter.



Gehe unten auf das Windows Symbol und gehe da auf Ausführen.

Da gibst du msconfig ein und Enter.

Bei Systemstart alle Threads auswählen und übernehmen.

Danach neu starten.

Dann sollte dein System alle Kerne wieder haben.

Aber nun ist spät.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Mai 2021)

morice56 schrieb:


> Sind alle 9 Kerne also sprich 10 Kerne Aktiv aber HWInfo zeigt nur 4 Aktive an sowie Process Lasso genau so.
> Verstehe nicht.
> XMP2 Aktiviert und All Core gemacht lassen sich nicht Aktivieren komisch.
> Komme irgendwie nicht weiter.


Bist du schon weiter gekommen?

Im BIOS wieder auf 10 Kerne mit HT gestellt?


----------



## morice56 (8. Mai 2021)

Ja im BIOS habe alles auf 10 Kerne gestellt der zeigt aber nur 4 Aktive an in Windows.

Überlege diesen Ln2 Jumper wieder um zu stecken und dann 10 Aktivieren und wieder zurück zu stellen.
Aber erst mal Kaffee trinken eben erst wach geworden


----------



## morice56 (8. Mai 2021)

Also Ln2 Jumper zurück gestellt, BIOS resett durchgeführt.
Kein Erfolg.
Nun mache ich Bios Flash dann Mal sehen.
Wenn kein Erfolg setze ich Jumper zurück auf Deaktivieren.
Also Ln2 Jumper umgesteckt wieder Deaktiviert. Nachdem Aktivieren kein Erfolg gebracht mit BIOS Flash.
Nun ist Ln2 Jumper Deaktiviert und ich kann per Knopf druck einen alternativ BIOS laden was ich gemacht habe.
Der unabhängig von der vorherigen BIOS Einstellungen.
Jetzt ist es das wieder nur 4 Aktiv sind obwohl 10 Erkannt werden.

Lade mal Aktuellste HWInfo runter

Aktuelle Version von HWInfo installiert siehe Anhang.

Nicht was ich mache Aktiviert die weiteren 6 Kerne obwohl sie in BIOS Aktiviert sind.
Das Komische ist das der  zweite BIOS genauso reagiert.

Warte jetzt erstmal auf dich Dragon AMD


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2021)

Soll ich jetzt am morgen wirklich so schlechte nachrichten bringen ?

Zuerst mal ....
Finger weg vom Ln2 Jumper ....damit killst du jede CPU wenn sie nicht kalt ist.
Ich befürchte fast das hat der Vorbesitzer aus Unwissenheit schon getan.

Sofern das kein extrem Overclocker war gibt es keinen Grund das der Jumper umgesteckt war.
Und rumprobieren ist nicht klug bei dem Board und falls er das doch gemacht hat ist das wohl der Grund das er das verkauft hat.

Um Gewissheit zu haben die CPU auf einem anderen Board testen.....fehlen da auch die Kerne hast  du das defekte teil gefunden

Ansonsten könnte auch helfen die CPU aus dem Sockel zu nehmen und sie dann erneut ein zu setzen.
So denkt das Board das eine andere CPU eingebaut wurde und liest sie neu ein.

Das würde ich als erstes machen und dabei mal ein Pic vom Sockel machen und hier hereinsetzen.

mal schauen


----------



## morice56 (8. Mai 2021)

Du die Kerne liefen alle bevor ich den Jumper umsteckte.
Meinst habe CPU gekillt beim umstecken das erste Mal ?
Owei
Vorbesitzer hat es nach seinen Aussagen 5,1ghz bei 35 Grad betrieben.

Bin gerade dabei Clean Windows zu Installieren damit das ausgeschlossen werden kann.
Dauert etwas melde mich.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Mai 2021)

Ok ...das heißt du hast selber im Bios unter AI tweaker-erweitert-aktive Cores auf 4 gestellt ?


morice56 schrieb:


> Meinst habe CPU gekillt beim umstecken das erste Mal ?


Wie war der Jumper gesteckt als du es gekauft hast ?


----------



## morice56 (8. Mai 2021)

Hat sich nach Windows Clean Install erledigt.
Zeigt jetzt alle 20 Kerne an.
Juuhhuuu.

Screenshot gibt's näher wenn ich Windows fertig habe.

Danke.


True Monkey schrieb:


> Ok ...das heißt du hast selber im Bios unter AI tweaker-erweitert-aktive Cores auf 4 gestellt ?
> 
> Wie war der Jumper gesteckt als du es gekauft hast ?


Der Jumper war rechts.
Der Vorbesitzer hatte Mora WaKü für 1500€ Externes und hatte laut seinen aussagen die CPU bei 5,1GHz und 35 Grad betrieben.


Aber hier Screens nach Clean Windows Instal.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Mai 2021)

Wahrscheinlich  hat was in msconfig nicht gestimmt, denn dort können auch Kerne deaktiviert werden. Mit dem neu Aufsetzen des Systems hast du praktisch sofern dort das Problem gelegen hat behoben. War aber die richtige Entscheidung, um ein Softwareproblem ausschließen zu können.


----------



## morice56 (8. Mai 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich  hat was in msconfig nicht gestimmt, denn dort können auch Kerne deaktiviert werden. Mit dem neu Aufsetzen des Systems hast du praktisch sofern dort das Problem gelegen hat behoben. War aber die richtige Entscheidung, um ein Softwareproblem ausschließen zu können.


Ja stimmt,
zumal ich mein Windows voll getweekt habe das heißt der auf alte CPU voll Optimiert.
Dachte gleich dran aber gestern Abend war es zu spät und heute bin ich spät aufgewacht darum wollte ich das erst nach Mittagessen erledigen.
Ein muss das man Windows Clean Installiert nach System Wechsel.


----------

